# Hawker Tempest



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2020)

Org WWII Photo: English P-47 Thunderbolts On Allied Airfield | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2020)

P-47 Thunderbolts..


----------



## K5083 (Mar 5, 2020)

Tempest IIs (FB.2?) of (?) 16 Sqn RAF in 1946, based at Fassberg, Germany.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HAWKER TEMPEST | eBay

Notice ordnance

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Diasserie med tyske og allierede fly - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


British Hawker Tempest fighter at the exhibition 'Since 1940', which presented the latest military technology. The exhibition opened in the Vesterport building in Copenhagen on 1 August 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Diasserie med tyske og allierede fly - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online
> 
> 
> British Hawker Tempest fighter at the exhibition 'Since 1940', which presented the latest military technology. The exhibition opened in the Vesterport building in Copenhagen on 1 August 1945
> ...


Hanne Laursens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Robert Rydbergs dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets diasskab - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)

Nice shots. 

IMHO, the pic in #11 may present Typhoon though.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2021)

ORIGINAL Large GI Photo Of British Hawker Tempest | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

R.A.F. hawker tempest II MW764 rare 1945 GENUINE Photograph | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

Vintage Photograph R.A.F. hawker tempest II MW404 rare 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 18, 2021)

great pictures


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2021)

WW2: TEMPEST V SABRE II (SECRET) ORIGINAL BRITISH AIR MINISTRY PHOTO SEPT 1942 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2021)

WWII: TEMPEST V ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. USED condition w/ a few marks and paperclip mark top left.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2021)

WWII: HAWKER SEA FURY ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


HAWKER SEA FURY. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII: TEMPEST V ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. USED condition w/ a few marks and paperclip mark top left.
> ...



Caption from a book; "Tempest V NV946 in March 1945 showing its 'zero length' PR Mk.VIII installation with eight 60 lb head rockets."


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII: HAWKER SEA FURY ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay
> 
> 
> HAWKER SEA FURY. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH.
> ...



"Tempest II MW801 shortly before leaving Khartoum with MW802-806 inc; they were numbered in large white characters on the fuselage '1' to '6'. Interest in the performance of this Centaurus V-powered version included, primarily, observation of engine temperatures with a view to far eastern operations. The aircraft caught fire in August 1945 and was abandoned."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 7, 2021)

So high temperatures were indeed observed.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 8, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> So high temperatures were indeed observed.



Unintentionally so!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2022)

NAPIER SABRE V -EXPERIMENTAL NV768














RAF HAWKER TEMPEST WITH NAPIER SABRE V -EXPERIMENTAL-A ONE OFF WW2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RAF HAWKER TEMPEST WITH NAPIER SABRE V -EXPERIMENTAL-A ONE OFF WW2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2022)

Later intake NX190 Tempest VI

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 27, 2022)

What a great shot !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 26, 2022)

D day














Original WW2 Photograph : RAF TEMPEST Fighter - Crown Copyright - 10" x 8" | eBay


Original, genuine old WWII b&w photograph of an RAF Tempest fighter plane. Typed details on read read that after the Tempest's successful campaign against the V2 rockets in Southern England, they are.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2022)

The Special ID strips on the undersides weren't the D-day ones. The marking is the earlier one used for Typhoons and had been used before the invasion started. What is more the Tempest in the pic belonged to the first production batch as she is armed with the Hispano cannons of the the long barrel.
I believe that's the Tempest MK V of the 1st series, s/n JN-766, code SA-N of no. 486 Squadron.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2022)

NX195 Palestine 1946




















3 original photos Men & Hawker Tempest aircraft RAF 6 Squadron Palestine 1946 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 3 original photos Men & Hawker Tempest aircraft RAF 6 Squadron Palestine 1946 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2022)

First one is NX187.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 30, 2022)

I've always liked the front 1/4 views of the Tempest. Shows off what a brute this plane is.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2022)

Tempest mk5 London public airplane display














1940s WWII GI's London public airplane display Hawker Tempest MKV Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s WWII GI's London public airplane display Hawker Tempest MKV Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2022)

Tempest LA706



















R.A.F: HAWKER TEMPEST MK II 2ND PROTOTYPE B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


HAWKER TEMPEST MK II 2ND PROTOTYPE. B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2022)




----------

